# beneful puppy's food



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

* I would like to what you guys opinion to my feed my puppy's beneful for puppy’s mix with some pro plan. so far my puppy like it should i continue with this food or change it. By the way my puppy is 13 weeks old and he really give me very very hard time for the food he like. But finally I found this mix beneful and pro plan so far he like it. Also I couldn’t find Beneful Larg breed puppy’s food they only have puppy’s or adult. as i said he 13 weeks old and he is 25 lb. Thanks guys :help:*


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

If you can afford an upgrade, I'm warning you... it'll be highly suggested here.  Get Orijen or Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy if you possibly can. I just switched to Orijen and it's great food.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I would definitely get him off of the Beneful. There is byproduct in it, which could be anything, also, lots of food colorings and bha/bht which has been banned in human food due to it's link to cancer. I haven't looked at Proplan in awhile, but i think they use corn as their primary ingredient. Corn is not good to use in dog feeds because it isn't easily digestible. Most companies use it because it's cheap. Stick with the foods that are all natural. I'm sure others on the board would be happy to give you ideas on what food to feed. I myself use Acana Grasslands, but I've tried my pack on the Annamaet Grain Free (their new line), and they liked it so much, that I think I might just as well stay on that for awhile. I also do the raw diet at night for dinner!

P.S. Forgot to add, your baby is sweet!!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

beautiful baby....yes, you should change it. Please spend some time reviewing posts on nutrition in the Diet and Nutrition section. There are many, many previous discussions on the subject for greater detail, that will allow you to be comfortable in making a choice on a new food. For the record, I recommend raw, but if that is out of the question, I would recommend Orijen. Good for you for asking and taking the time to consider the best diet.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry to tell you...as others have said, not a good food to feed for all the reasons they've given. lots of info here about various foods posted previously (nutrition and diet section). more research on your part is needed, but will be so worth it in the best interest of that cutie pie sheppie boy you've got!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

check out dogfoodanalysis.com anything with 3 stars and up is good. If you have a Costco near you their Kirkland food is a great cheap option, At petsmart Blue Buffalo is best, but even nutro ultra would be better than beneful. At Petco Wellness supermix is best but they also carry natural balance, and solid gold. Tractor supply will have Diamond which I'm not a fan of but their diamond naturals line is better than beneful and the 4health brand is getting some good feedback.

check out this section as well there are tons of posts about food Feeding Our Puppy - German Shepherd Dog Forums

**ETA***
If you can find it and afford it I highly recommend Orijen LBP


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

I heard alot about Orijen or Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy i guess i have to buy the small bag for one of them and try it and see how my puppy will like it. anyway i'm sure i have to mix it with some wet food like pro plan. he will never he plan dry food. thanks guys


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

ask for trial or sample size bags. Try feeding with dry food only if you keep mixing in the canned food you'll have a very picky eater


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Also, If money is tight, a few decent quality brands of food are 4 heath (by tractor supply), Kirkland Dogfood (Cosco's brand) and for a little bit more, Either Chicken Soup for teh Dog Lover's Soul, or Merrick's Whole Earth farms.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

another decent food if money is tight, is Nature's Recipe..At petsmart/petco, it's around 35-39$ for a 40# bag, has no wheat, no corn, no soy..


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok i take my puppy to the vet for check up he wighte 25 lb and he is 3 month 1 week. The vet say he looks okay and healthy and his stool test come normal. i went to the pet store and i buy the Blue Buffalo Large puppy food and when i got home i put some for him and he didn't even eat one. i really don't know what should i do with him i get tierd from him beacuse of the food. maybe he is testing me to see if i will give him house food. but i will keep give him only the dry food and i think if he is really hungry he will eat the Blue Buffalo. i just don't want him to be skinny more because i really can count his rips now.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bassem37 said:


> Ok i take my puppy to the vet for check up he wighte 25 lb and he is 3 month 1 week. The vet say he looks okay and healthy and his stool test come normal. i went to the pet store and i buy the Blue Buffalo Large puppy food and when i got home i put some for him and he didn't even eat one. i really don't know what should i do with him i get tierd from him beacuse of the food. maybe he is testing me to see if i will give him house food. but i will keep give him only the dry food and i think if he is really hungry he will eat the Blue Buffalo. i just don't want him to be skinny more because i really can count his rips now.


Blue Buffalo is a great choice. Give your puppy some time and he will eat the BB when he is hungry


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

bassem37 said:


> Ok i take my puppy to the vet for check up he wighte 25 lb and he is 3 month 1 week. The vet say he looks okay and healthy and his stool test come normal. i went to the pet store and i buy the Blue Buffalo Large puppy food and when i got home i put some for him and he didn't even eat one. i really don't know what should i do with him i get tierd from him beacuse of the food. maybe he is testing me to see if i will give him house food. but i will keep give him only the dry food and i think if he is really hungry he will eat the Blue Buffalo. i just don't want him to be skinny more because i really can count his rips now.


I noticed reviewing some of your previous posts this is the third dry food the pup has been on...at 3 months old, that's a lot of food changing happening. You need to try sticking to one dry food if you can. Constant changing can actually encourage this behavior. 

Is the vet sure there is no blockage? Will he eat anything at all??? Is he eating treats? have you tried a bland diet of boiled chicken with some rice to see if he will eat, perhaps upset stomach? Adding fresh food or cooked food is healthy and may encourage him to eat. If he does eat, does he appear to be having any problems chewing or swallowing? 

If you have tried these things and your pup has not been eating for some time, a second vet opinion may be in order.


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> I noticed reviewing some of your previous posts this is the third dry food the pup has been on...at 3 months old, that's a lot of food changing happening. You need to try sticking to one dry food if you can. Constant changing can actually encourage this behavior.
> 
> Is the vet sure there is no blockage? Will he eat anything at all??? Is he eating treats? have you tried a bland diet of boiled chicken with some rice to see if he will eat, perhaps upset stomach? Adding fresh food or cooked food is healthy and may encourage him to eat. If he does eat, does he appear to be having any problems chewing or swallowing?
> 
> If you have tried these things and your pup has not been eating for some time, a second vet opinion may be in order.


Yes he want to eat house food, he like chicken and rice and he eats treats. it's only the dry food he dosen't like. and you are right i will not change the dry food anymore i will stick with the BB food and thats will be it. and after he eat he have no problems for chewing or swallowing. his Vet say he just testing me to see if i will give him home food like chicken and rice but since yesterday i only offer him the BB dry food i'm not gonna give him any different food.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

ok, that's good....keep with the BB, when you get him eating for a consistent period of time, you can look at adding fresh foods if you like. Your pup enjoys it and it is actually good for them.....it doesn't have to be the majority of his meal if you don't want, but from someone who has tried kibble, the addition of fresh food is welcome by dogs!!!...yes, I have tried it....very, very dry!!!!lol


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Remember when you change foods...you should do it gradually...mixing a little of the new food in with the old...and upping the amount of the new food gradually until the transition has been completely made.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

I always add extras in their kibble, not much but I do it just to give them a variety. For breakfast they get 1 tablespoon of cottage cheese and for their supper they get 2 tablespoons of canned food or a can of tuna between them or salmon or cottage cheese of if I have any pasta, but they always get something in their food for their supper, my vet supports the human food for them, plus if you ever need togive them medication it's very easy to camouflage it in with the human food.
The only time any ever had tummy issues was with my GSD (rip), she was 4 years old and the vet I was taking her to at the time, wanted her to lose some weight so she suggested the food that they were selling plus she said NO table food, well after about a month of eating that stuff, she bloated, I knew the signs got her to the emergency on time and she survided, that's when I changed vets, my girl lived to be 12 years old and ate human food everynight with her kibble.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

25lbs seems just a little bit light to me, not skinny, but light. Max was 32lbs at 14 weeks and his parents were not huge dogs. That's nearly a 22% difference. The better food should help.


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

i know he is underweight about 8-10 lb. that's why i'm worry about his food.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

bassem37 said:


> i know he is underweight about 8-10 lb. that's why i'm worry about his food.


Every puppy is different, a good weight is based off of the individual.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

unloader said:


> Every puppy is different, a good weight is based off of the individual.


True, but (even though he's precious) my first impression when I saw his photo was that he looked a little skinny. The owner is being very responsible with his concern.


----------

